# need more speed



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

well, i have a 1991 sentra SE-R and when i am in 5th gear on the interstate at 80 mph i am at 4000 rpm. What can i do to have a lower rpm and higher speed? i am rather illiterate to this factor. i am a beginner in the car world but am willing to learn. Is there anyone that can give me any ideas.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You can get slightly taller tires but you'll get only small improvements. Don't believe there is anything else you can do, unless Nissan Motorsports offers a taller final drive, which I don't believe is the case.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

You could change axle ratios...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Uh, no...I just wrote that there aren't alternative final drives, except maybe Nissan Motorsports racing components, in which case, you'll be pulling MORE revs, not less.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Not sure about the availability of the gear sets... you might be right... but in regard to your last statement... he wanted less RPM at some road speed... so he would get a lower gear ratio. Do you think that gears only come in ratios higher then the stock value???



bahearn said:


> *Uh, no...I just wrote that there aren't alternative final drives, except maybe Nissan Motorsports racing components, in which case, you'll be pulling MORE revs, not less. *


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

For the Sentra, only higher numerical. I suppose there is a gearset in the Nissan universe that will fit our tranny that is taller than stock, but I have no idea where to even begin looking.

As for Nissan Motorsports, theres not a racer in his right mind who want s taller gearing; they all want shorter gearing for better acceleration.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Are there any 6-speed transmissions for the newer-gen SR20s that would fit? I'm no expert, but if it's possible then that may help. My guess is JDM only, but I wonder if a SpecV tranny could be made to fit? I don't like driving for long periods of time at 3500 RPMs either, but not willing to drop a couple thousand on a new transmission (again, if even possible)... tho I would love a 6-speed and LSD! Now that may be worth it if you're hardcore.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Possibility of trying out a G20 tranny since it has taller gears and IIRC, a different final drive ratio also.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i think there is a 6 speed that will bolt right up, in some type of like european car. i vaguelly remember seening it on the forums about a year ago. if you performa search, you might find it, otherwise im probably just wasting space


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I believe G20 tranny won't bolt right in, but you could use the guts in an SE-R case.

As for 6-speed, JWT has one and is attempting make a conversion, but they've been at it awhile.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

you would only want the 6th gear if you were running the ONE LAP ACROSS AMERICA 
or road trips which seems to be your case


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

the main reason that i would want six gears, is just to say that i have one, but the milage, and the new final drive is definately a plus!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

the easiest way to get what you are looking for would to be to get taller tires . . . the problem is , you'll lose acceleration , and maybe shorten the life of your clutch . . . . .


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

huh? i thought there were 6speed SE-Rs? or is that 2000+ models only?


----------



## SpecV03 (Jun 19, 2003)

Pretty sure 6 speed is only in the 02 and newer spec V


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

specV tranny WILL NOT go with SR20, PERIOD...

in Japan the P11 primera with the sr20ve comes with 6spd I believe, but rather that tranny can be adapted to the sentra is a different story.


----------



## NCSUse-r (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah the only se-r with a 6 speed is the B15 with the QR45. This will not work on an SR. All tranys from USDM SR20 cars are interchangeable and G20s do have taller gears but I don't think it's much so its not worth your effort unless you need a new tranny. You will get a check engine light if you run an early 90's transmission in a newer car from the lack of crank sensor on the early models (i think it's crank but its some sensor). When I first got my car I didn't like the 3.5k at 75mph either but I got used to it. It's common for 4 cylinder compacts. A lot of other cars like civics and integras have shorter gearing than the sr20.


----------

